# bunch of oil stuff and steering



## krusty (Jun 14, 2004)

ok, i've got an oil leak.this sucks, but it doesnt' seem to be the problem.dont seem to be losing ALOT of oil.the pan is leak free and so is the oil filter heh.couple things though.

- leak is dripping from what looks like two big holes on each side, close to say, the steering column.or somewhere near end of each front wheel

-bad crunching sound when turning hard.when wheel is compleatly turned to ether side while driving.

im scared of this.and it makes me wanna fix it.what's strange though, this problem seems to have NOTHING to do with power steering fluid or of that nature.and if it does it hell sure looks like oil.....


does anyone know what im talking bout cause i sure dont, 

thanks in advance


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

haha, im not sure what you mean exactly, but i have some ideas. if your front main seal is leaking, behind the crankshaft pulley, then it could be getting flung onto your passenger side a-arm and wearing out the bushing there. is it possible for you to get a pic of the area? that would help me out a lot. otherwise, got and get yourself some castrol super clean and douse the whole underbody with it and clean it all up. then youll be able to see where your leak is actually coming from.
it also sounds like your rack and pinion might be trashed. thats the long thing behind the engine that the tie rods from your front suspension go into.


----------

